# Coyote ott shooting for marksmen 2nd degree



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

6cm target at 10m ... 15 hits out of 18 shots .. thought I'd share ..hope everyone had a good day  thx guys 




















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice little frame that.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I mean this with the utmost respect, you are amazingly humble for the level of your accuracy Your videos are fantastic


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Nice little frame that.


Thanks pal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> I mean this with the utmost respect, you are amazingly humble for the level of your accuracy Your videos are fantastic


Thank you buddy . That means
Alot to me.. I ..appreciate the support bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Great shooting. You can't get much more consistent than that.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Well done Joey. Fantastic shooting and we all enjoy the videos.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Bama Murdock said:


> Great shooting. You can't get much more consistent than that.


Thank you pal!! Much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Well done Joey. Fantastic shooting and we all enjoy the videos.


Thank you Dave!! And I am very glad to hear it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nicely done and cool vid, that catty looks very nice to buddy


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Nicely done and cool vid, that catty looks very nice to buddy


Thank you buddy  highly appreciated !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

